# Snow



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like snow this weekend for gun weekend in southern ohio. Hopefully get the deer up and moving. What do we think?????


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Still kicking around the idea of going out.I'll have to see how the weather turns out. Might end up going to just get away for the weekend.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

i ll be in miegs county this weekend i hope ther is snow down there. that would be sweet.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm going to be in adams county east of west union. Myself and 4 friends on 25 acres. Hopefully we will get a couple it would be my first deer ever....


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll be out Sunday. Finally snow and cold !!!


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll be out Saturday. Hoping for some good snowfall and a nice buck!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I will be out with 3 other guys. I've shot 3 deer already this year, so I plan to do the drive the woods for them. This is good, since I will be moving and will not get cold. Hopefully they will have some success, since between the three of them, they have only got one deer between them.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Man, I hope somebody gets lucky! the wind has been blowing at a steady 30 plus since this morning.Snow is going verticle!


----------

